# Eclipse: File System import



## Sonecc (14. Jan 2010)

Ich versuche seit einiger Zeit ein File System in Eclipse zu importieren.
Ich möchte dabei jedoch nicht alle Dateien in das Workspace kopieren, finde dazu allerdings keine Möglichkeit...
Auch verlinken geht nicht, weil der Ordner angeblich nicht gültig sei...


----------



## U2nt (16. Jan 2010)

Wie meinst du das? Meinst du du hast einen Ordner von nem fremden Workspace bzw. allgemein einen Ordner mit Projecten den du in eclipse einladen willst?

Dann geh einfach auf File -> Import -> File System?

PS: 100 Beiträge :applaus:


----------



## Sonecc (17. Jan 2010)

Ich habe einen Ordner mit mehrern sourcecode files, diese will ich komplett einbinden.
Das ganze aber ohne sie zu kopieren.


Es sind also keine Projekte und auch keine Workspaces...

Problem ist eben, wenn ich Import -> Filesystem mache, dann werden die Dateien gezwungenermaßen kopiert, statt sie zu verlinken...


----------



## maki (17. Jan 2010)

Du musst diese Ordner in den Buildpath mitaufnehmen.


----------



## U2nt (17. Jan 2010)

Ach du willst .java Dateien einfach in deine src von verschiedenen projects tuen, sind aber soviele das es per hand zu doof wäre?


----------



## Sonecc (17. Jan 2010)

Danke Maki, der Tipp hat mir sehr weiter geholfen...





U2nt hat gesagt.:


> Ach du willst .java Dateien einfach in deine src von verschiedenen projects tuen, sind aber soviele das es per hand zu doof wäre?



ich wollte externe Source Dateien bearbeiten können ohne die Dateien selbst im Workspace zu haben...
Ist ne komplizierte Geschichte, zu erklären, warum ich das brauche^^ aber danke für die Hilfe, ich weiß nun, wie es geht


----------

